# Saddest Song You've Ever Heard



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

So this is the thread where you post the saddest song(s) you've ever heard.

Mine are LeAnn Rimes, Probably Wouldn't Be This Way and Alison Krauss and Brad Paisley, Whiskey Lullaby. Post yours!


----------



## Timmy (Jun 28, 2008)

T'would be No One But You by Queen for me. :I 
IT ALWAYS
MAKES ME CRY
DAMMIT


----------



## Altmer (Jun 28, 2008)

Anathema - One Last Goodbye
Opeth - To Bid You Farewell

pretty much everything I listen to on a daily basis


----------



## Jolty (Jun 28, 2008)

Timmy said:


> T'would be No One But You by Queen for me. :I
> IT ALWAYS
> MAKES ME CRY
> DAMMIT


yesyesyes
why do you keep stealing my words :(

Gah loads of songs make me cry
Particularly No One But You, The Show Must Go On (both by Queen) and Too Much Love Will Kill You (by Brian May)


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 28, 2008)

Eh, all I can think about is "something I can never have" by Nin. It made me cry...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 28, 2008)

Either "For My Brother" by Blue October or "Bright Eyes" by Art Garfunkel. Or "Hallelujah". I can't decide.


----------



## Minish (Jun 28, 2008)

Eh... I can't think of anything that anybody would know, apart from the ORIGINAL RUSSIAN version of 'Brothers' from FMA. Especially if you know what the words actually mean. xD

It's just... really sad, and I don't even _like_ FMA.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 28, 2008)

One Last Goodbye - *Anathema*

and

Epilogue: What If - *Emilie Autumn*


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 29, 2008)

Seconded on the Bright Eyes.

Uuh, I'd say Everybody Hurts by R.E.M. because it was played at a friend's funeral, and For Good from Wicked because my friends sang it at our leaver's service at school (and it's a really sad bit of the play). Neither are massively sad within themselves, but they hold personal significance.

And the reprise of I'll Cover You from RENT.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 29, 2008)

Aases Tod (the Grieg composition) is good too

also Apocalyptica - Ruska


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

Good Riddance-Green Day, and Hurt-Christina Aguilara


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 29, 2008)

How the hell could you consider Good Riddance sad? It's a really optimistic song. o_o


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 29, 2008)

Maybe the same reason I tear up at Chasing Cars? But it is considered a tear-jerker.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 29, 2008)

Chasing Cars has an emotional atmosphere, and it's really easy to see it as a sad song. Good Riddance is nothing of the sort.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 29, 2008)

Doomsday from Doctor Who (composed by Murray Gold) is incredibly chilling, I find.


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> How the hell could you consider Good Riddance sad? It's a really optimistic song. o_o


I know but it makes me cry xD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 29, 2008)

The first time I heard Bien Avant by Benjamin Biolay I nearly cried because I suck.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 29, 2008)

A Tout Le Monde by Megadeth I've always found to be very sad and emotional, though oddly comforting at the same time when I feel down.



> Dont remember where I was
> I realized life was a game
> The more seriously I took things
> The harder the rules became
> ...


----------



## Altmer (Jun 30, 2008)

A Tout Le Monde is great, it's about a dying man's last words about his love for his family and friends.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 30, 2008)

Altmer said:


> A Tout Le Monde is great, it's about a dying man's last words about his love for his family and friends.


It's a beautiful song (by Megadeth standards anyway), though I don't like the version on the new album with the chick from Lacuna Coil, sounds too happy and upbeat IMO compared to the original.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 1, 2008)

I like the remake, it's nice and modern and fits with Megadud's new image. Shitty watered down thrash for the win, folks!


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 1, 2008)

"Goodbye Geno, Dreams Through Window Stars" from Super Mario RPG.
This.
No, *I'm not kidding.*
Every time I hear it, it makes me _sob_. That's not an exaggeration.
As sad as other songs may be, nothing can ever match its power.

Take that, anyone who doesn't treat video game music as legitimate music.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been waiting for this thread for like EVER. I have a list of songs I think are incredibly, incredibly sad. In no particular order:

1. Top Of The World by The Dixie Chicks

It's about an old man who spent his whole life spiting people and then realizes when he gets old that he wasted it all and he wishes that he could make things right.

2. Don't Laugh At Me by Mark Willis

This song is about people who suffer and basically is about them asking to be treated with respect.

3. Letter To Dana by Sonata Arctica

Oh god this song makes me cry all the time. It's about a man who is in love with a young girl. In the first verse, they're young, and he's writing a letter to her about how her father died and that he didn't expect to see her on a porno magazine and how it makes him sad. In the second verse, they're a bit older, and he writes to tell her that her mom died and that her father forgave her before he died for being in a nudie mag and that her mom's final wish was for her to visit her father's grave. The third verse is him saying that he told her he'd love her forever, but now he knows someone else loves her, and he promises not to write again until it's her turn. In the last verse, he says that he heard she passed away and that he's old now and wishes his Dana was here. Honestly, description does it no justice, you just have to listen to it.

4. A Quitter by Rasputina



> I don't think I'll miss my mom and dad
> The class I cut
> All the friends I never had
> These things I won't miss, won't miss me
> ...


It doesn't get much sadder than a suicide note.

5. Say My Name by Within Temptation

Another incredibly sad love song, this time from the point of view of a girl reminiscing about her childhood and trying to get a guy with amnesia to remember all the things they had together.

6. If You Don't Wanna Love Me by Cowboy Junkie

This song is about a couple of people who are tired of being ignored by those they care about.

7. Wouldn't It Be Nice by The Beach Boys

Yeah, it sounds optimistic, but if you listen to the words, it's the sad desires of people in love who want to be together but can't because they're too young.

8. Patches by Dickey Lee

Another one about lovers. This time, it's a guy who is in love with a poor girl. He says that he plans to marry her, but his parents won't let him, and in the last verse, he finds out that his beloved has drowned herself, and he decides to join her in death.

9. Unloved by Jann Arden

This is just pure sad. The title explains it all - it's about a couple of people who are unloved and sort of forgotten by the world.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 1, 2008)

unloved by Jann Arden is the first song I consciously ever listened to


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 2, 2008)

SPOILER WARNING for a game you've most likely never played:


Theme of Love from Mother 3. It's just depressing...


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 2, 2008)

Meririn said:


> I have been waiting for this thread for like EVER. I have a list of songs I think are incredibly, incredibly sad. In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Top Of The World by The Dixie Chicks
> 
> It's about an old man who spent his whole life spiting people and then realizes when he gets old that he wasted it all and he wishes that he could make things right.


You are very, very right. I _love _this song.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't Leave Me Now by Pink Floyd is one of the songs songs I cam symapthize with despite never having been in that situation.
Slipping Through my Fingers by ABBA made me cry once because I don't want to grow old and be all "go away parents".
Without You by Badfinger completes my trilogy of sad songs. I could live without the other versions (except maybe Ken Lee because I need to laugh now and then) because this one makes me sympathise with the guy who did it. The two songwriters ended up suiciding over this song.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 4, 2008)

Understanding by Evanescence is really sad. I'm not quite sure what it's about, but it seems like there are star-crossed lovers, and the narator needs to sacifice herself. Anyway look up the lyrics and listen to it.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 4, 2008)

I will agree with you there; Understanding is one of the few Evanescence tracks that isn't complete garbage. I'd even go so far as to say it's a fantastic song.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 4, 2008)

best Evanescence song will always be Imaginary


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 4, 2008)

Uh... sad song. Well... I'm not sure a song in and of itself has ever made me bawl or anything, but I will forever find The Lion Sleeps Tonight depressing. They played it at my uncle's funeral, but instead of the incredibly awesome version by Lebo M they played the stupid campy version with the high voices and UGH. Now whenever I hear it I get depressing memories _and_ anger at the morons who obviously can't choose decent-sounding music for an effing _funeral._

And I guess Piano Man by Billy Joel makes me go "awwww D:" sometimes... maybe that one early one by Eminem (who I usually don't like at all)... "Confessions" or something? The one about that obsessed fan. That one also illicits an "awwww D:". But other than that I really don't know.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Altmer said:


> best Evanescence song will always be Imaginary


The original, of course. Not the one on _Fallen_.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 5, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> So this is the thread where you post the saddest song(s) you've ever heard.
> 
> Mine are LeAnn Rimes, Probably Wouldn't Be This Way and Alison Krauss and Brad Paisley, Whiskey Lullaby. Post yours!


I CANNOT AGREE WITH YOU MORE. Especially that last one. It always seems to make me and my mom cry for some reason. :/

But the one I wanted to mention here is:
What Hurts the Most - Rascal Flatts

I don't know why, but this song always seems to trigger some especially painful memories... *sigh*


----------



## Altmer (Jul 5, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> The original, of course. Not the one on _Fallen_.


I've yet to hear Origin.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Altmer said:


> I've yet to hear Origin.


I'd say go for it. Evanescence is shit but that album isn't.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 5, 2008)

I usually don't feel anything from songs. But when I hear "Soldiers Grave"(I think it's the name) from The Good the Bad and the Ugly sountrack it makes me mourn almost.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

Not too many songs make me sad, but I get sad nearly every time I listen to Cancer by My Chemical Romance. Most of The Black Parade is sad if you listen to the words, but especially Cancer. Disenchanted makes me sad too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that Mad World by Gary Jules is a very sad song. Whenever I hear it, I just start crying. It's from this one movie, Donnie Darko, which is very awesome.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, TIME FOR IRK TO BE PATHETIC!

... mentioned "Slipping Through My Fingers". Yes. D= I was walking on a wood trail this weekend with my iPod, that song came on, and for some reason I plopped myself down on a rock and cried for the length of the song. I suck. Also Abba, "The Winner Takes It All". The story behind it is depressing, but even before I heard Abba's version, before I knew the story behind it, when I just knew a random Eurodance band cover... it got me weepy somehow. Learning the story just made it WORSE.

Besides Abba...

"Where The Wild Roses Grow" by Kylie Minogue and Nick Cave. It's just odd when my Kylie playlist goes "silly 80's song" "Locomotion" "90's cheese dance" "goopy love ballad" "heavy present-day dance beat" "song about a guy making a girl fall in love with him for the sole purpose of beating her to death with a rock" I know Nick Cave's stuff is usually like that, but when I first heard the song, I had no idea who Nick Cave even WAS. It came as a bit of a shock.

"The Chosen" by Voltaire. Voltaire is one of those singers that I listen to even though by all logic, I know I really shouldn't like. I listen to AQUA for crying out loud. But "The Chosen"... it's a wonderfully written song, music and lyrics... and I can't listen to it. At ALL. Freaks me out too badly.

"World In Your Hands" by Culture Beat. The same act that brought "Mr. Vain" into the world sang a song about suicide. It's just some serious mood whiplash.

"Pop Preludium" by E-type. Denniz Pop was awesome. Then he died at the age of 35. ;-; Just a little minute-and-a-half piano piece written as a tribute by one of the acts he produced... it's not so much the song itself as it is knowing where it's coming from.

"Back Home" by Captain Jack. Before October 2005, it was their first album's obligatory ballad that I didn't much care for one way or another. Then Franky Gee died and it just took on a new meaning. Yet another "not the song itself, just an association I make". C'mon, cool Eurodance people, stop it with the whole dying thing...


----------



## Morbid (Jul 8, 2008)

Altmer said:


> I like the remake, it's nice and modern and fits with Megadud's new image. Shitty watered down thrash for the win, folks!


To be fair to them their last album actually wasn't bad excluding that song. Nowhere near as good as Rust In Peace or Countdown or anything, but a vast improvement on the crap they've churned out since Youthanasia.


----------



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

Sexy girl meet me in the bathroom
Sexy girl call me on the phone
Woman friend take me to your bedroom
Let me show you how I am full grown


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't listen to sad songs, so the one I would have to say is _Bye-Bye~Mariah Carey_ and it's not even a sad song! I just think it's sweet. And really pretty. But like I said, not really a sad song, unless you're me.


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 13, 2008)

Anathema - One Last Goodbye
Saybia - The Day After Tomorrow
Johnny Cash's version of NIN's Hurt
Bon Jovi - It's Hard Letting You Go
Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name (well the lyrics at least; the atmosphere kind of)
nearly everything by Blackfield
etc.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 15, 2008)

Run away love.  It's so sad.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh. My. God. Saddest song ever.

Billy Currington - Walk a Little Straighter

I know that it's country music, but listen to it and tell me that it's not sad.


----------



## Ciradis (Jul 17, 2008)

x_x the saddest song i've heard has to be the RisingForce Online theme song. (Its actual name is "One", i have no idea who the artist is)
It never fails to make me suicidally depressed. EVER. (no, really. >.>)


----------



## Alexi (Jul 17, 2008)

Chopin's Raindrop Sonata makes me sad. Not the beginning bits, but the middle and end are pretty sad-sounding. 

Also the theme to Titanic. (NOT "My Heart Will Go On," for that song makes me retch. Well, more like Celene Dion makes me retch. New Found Glory's cover for the song was awesome. :))

Also "You Won't See Me Tonight part 1" and "M.I.A." by Avenged Sevenfold make me feel sad. 

And "Hey There Delilah" makes me suicidal, but not because it's sad or anything. >>;;;


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Céline Dion gets too much hate. I'll be the first to admit My Heart Will Go On makes me tear up...

*EDIT*

While we're talking about her

I love "Beauty and the Beast" ; ; the version she and some big black dude duet on


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 17, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Also the theme to Titanic. (NOT "My Heart Will Go On," for that song makes me retch. Well, more like Celene Dion makes me retch. New Found Glory's cover for the song was awesome. :))


O_O You're kidding me. How is New Found Glory's version good? They just added a ton of instruments to make it sound like a happy song. The song is supposed to be serious and sad, thus I like Celine Dion's version. New Found Glory completely ruined the song.

Completely
Ruined
the
Song.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 17, 2008)

I like it. It's faster and cool and awesome. I like fast, cool, awesome songs. :)


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 17, 2008)

A Rose for Emily by Somebody I forgot who they were. :[

I don't know, that song isn't really that sad, it just makes me sad. Poor Emily. :[


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 17, 2008)

In Denial by the Pet Shop Boys is also pretty sad imo


----------



## Altmer (Jul 17, 2008)

dredg - the canyon behind her


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 17, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> In Denial by the Pet Shop Boys is also pretty sad imo


I forgot about that one?! I'm a bad person. 3= Kylie Minogue, stop singing with other people and then making me cry in the process. At least the idea of a Kylie/Pet Shop Boys duet makes some sort of sense...

But yeah. Agreed.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 17, 2008)

IrkSplee said:


> I forgot about that one?! I'm a bad person. 3= Kylie Minogue, stop singing with other people and then making me cry in the process. At least the idea of a Kylie/Pet Shop Boys duet makes some sort of sense...
> 
> But yeah. Agreed.


Uggh I mean Kylie and the Pet Shop Boys are both awesome so when they could team up to make an awesome dance song they make a horribly sad one instead.
When they get to the third verse I often get teary-eyed D:


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 23, 2008)

The saddest song I've ever heard is How to Save a Life, By The Fray. This isn't the saddest vid. This is one that I haven't watched yet. I watched a Sonic Vid. That was the sad one.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 23, 2008)

Valehtelen by Indica is another good addition to this collection of sad songs.


----------



## Fredie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm, I think that the saddest song i have heard is Mika - Happy Ending


----------



## Meririn (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh, I found another one. What Sarah Said by Death Cab For Cutie. It's about watching someone die. =(


----------



## Caller (Jul 26, 2008)

MY HUMPS IS THE SADDEST SONG EVER :(

Angels Fall First and While Your Lips Are Still Red are both pretty sad D:


----------



## soothsayer54321 (Jul 29, 2008)

Vermillion Pt. 2 by Slipknot. I don't usually listen to Slipknot, but the song always gets me. Also, Krwlng by Linkin Park is a beautiful but sad song.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 8, 2009)

My Immortal - Evanescence
Breakaway - Kelly Clarkson
Keep Holding On - Avril Lavinge


----------



## Keltena (Jul 8, 2009)

'Breakaway' has never really struck me as sad... o.o


----------



## Minish (Jul 9, 2009)

Huh, I could have sworn I posted this here.

Evanescence's Hello. :/ I'm not a huge fan of them, but this song is just the saddest song I have _ever_ heard. Especially since it's about the singer's baby sister, who died. ;_;


----------



## see ya (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol, of all of these "sad songs" threads, the original is the one that was revived. Oh, well, may as well post one I've never posted before. 

Turn of the Century - Yes

This song is so bittersweet. It never fails to make me tear up, and it's probably my favorite love song ever.


----------



## sagefo (Jul 31, 2009)

Neighborhood #1, by Arcade Fire.
And new slang, by the Shins.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 31, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> Evanescence's Hello


YESYESYESYESYESYESYES!

That song is freaking wonderful. ;_;

While it is from a video game, Staff Roll from Klonoa 1 is amongst the most depressing songs I've ever heard, especially since it plays after two best friends get separated forever.


----------



## xkze (Jul 31, 2009)

Has nobody mentioned _Concrete Angel_ by Martina McBride? Nobody?
Fucking saddest song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmy1V1YGQe4
I tend not to watch the video at all ever because it makes me terribly sad for hours upon hours afterward. But there it is for those who haven't seen it.
I mean srsly, every time I _think_ about that song, or at least every time I remember how it ends, my depression switch is flipped on. 
And I haven't gotten through the video once without at least mildly tearing up.


ALSO that commercial animal planet aired for a while about that animal rescue place where the commercial showed a bunch of fuckin' sad animals with _In The Arms of an Angel_ by Sarah Mclachlan playing in the background. I can't find the commercial but anyone who's seen it will immediately know what I'm talking about.

Stfu, animal planet, you know very well I don't have the money to adopt every single sad animal ever. Stop making me think I want to. >:((


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 31, 2009)

That song is just called Angel but ok. (the McLachlan one)


----------



## xkze (Jul 31, 2009)

oh, hm
oh well
I got the point across


----------



## H-land (Jul 31, 2009)

Meririn said:


> 2. Don't Laugh At Me by Mark Willis
> 
> This song is about people who suffer and basically is about them asking to be treated with respect.


Really, I've never thought of this as a sad song. Heard it some small number of times, but... maybe I'm listening to it the wrong way.

Now, Dust in the Wind, by Kansas, that's a song that can get me to feeling sad. It's a beautiful song, a great song, but dang, it can be depressing.
Eleanor Rigby, by the Beatles, is another beautiful song (also featuring orchestral strings) that can be rather depressing, but it's not quite as upsetting as Dust in the Wind, I think.


----------

